# I need help on tire sizes for my wide steelies on a mk4



## Livinloud (Mar 12, 2005)

Alright I need to figure out what size tires I need for my 16x8.5 in the front and 16x9.5 in the rears. Right now they came with 215/40/16 in front and 245/40/16 in the rear. Far to small! It looks goofy. I want to have the proper amount of stretch and fill the wheel wells nicely. 
I'm going to stick with the toyo proxy t1's because I'm very happy with them. Stock recomended size is 205/55/16. I was thinking to stick with that in the front and go with a 245/45/16 in the rear to get the right amount of stretch. 
Has anyone ran a setup like this before? Anyone have advice? 

Here's the site I used to reference
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## Livinloud (Mar 12, 2005)

I almost forgot. I need to find a way to clean up the center of these so the hub and bolts aren't showing. I'll take any suggestions.


----------



## h4lfl1ng (Dec 17, 2007)

offtopic.. what rims are you using?


----------



## Livinloud (Mar 12, 2005)

They are 16 inch beetle steelies that have been widened to 8.5 in the front and 9.5 in the rear.


----------



## Livinloud (Mar 12, 2005)

anybody?


----------



## Livinloud (Mar 12, 2005)

Somebody?


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

i would go with more like a 225 in the rear if you are gonna be low enough where clearance is an issue
i had 17's with similar specs and ran 205/225 front/rear


----------



## Hadzo (Aug 28, 2003)

Livinloud said:


> Stock recomended size is 205/55/16. I was thinking to stick with that in the front


You might want to consider that the stock tire size rim with range is 5.5"-7.5". You mention that the front have been widened to 8.5".


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You think those tiny tires look goofy, wait until you see big ballooned tires on there. 16's are just too small for MK4s.. That being said, maybe do the 205/55/16 up front and 225/50/16 rear, so you'll have the same overall diameter


----------

